# Info needed on Miyata 912 and what's it worth



## Pigtire (May 26, 2004)

I'm currently looking at a Miyata 912 and I was wondering if this is a good bike. I would also like to know how much I should be paying for this bike. Input will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

i think the 912's were pretty good bikes for miyata depending on the year but they still sell cheap. i see a miyata 912 on craigslist for $150 with shimano 600 parts. value will depend on parts too. i picked up a one hundred last year and for an entry level bike it's pretty solid and well built.

here's a listing of miyata's bike classes by number:
http://archive.bikelist.org/getmsg.asp?Filename=internet-bob.10309.2066.eml
Pure sport: Team, Pro
Pure touring: 1000, 610
Sport touring: 912, 710, 310
Entry level: 210, 110, and One Hundred


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Jul 30, 2004)

for what it's worth:

I have been riding a Miyata 712 for almost 20 years now... In my opinion, the 80's Miyatas were some of the most overlooked CrMo frames of the era. Mine came with full 105 group (no house brands) with double crank... I have put thousands of happy miles on it. I've finally decided to replace it as my main rig, but will still keep it as a winter bike.

The 912 from the same year as mine (either 86 or 87...I can't remember) was a black and white beauty... a truly gorgeous bike. I would highly recommend getting it...and if you don't I WILL!!!!!!

Unfortunately,as far as value goes, it won't fetch too much... but that doesn't mean squat...this is a fine frame with excellent components

big bob


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey!

here's the exact same year/model as my bloved 712!!!!!

> except mine is in W A Y better condition! ($500+ bucks???I think this guy is dreaming!)

big bob

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7298&item=3694157222&rd=1


----------



## gtscottie (Oct 17, 2002)

Pigtire said:


> I'm currently looking at a Miyata 912 and I was wondering if this is a good bike. I would also like to know how much I should be paying for this bike. Input will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I bought a 912 about 4 years ago and paid $200.00 Canadian for it. Great bike!!!


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Rthur2sheds said:


> Hey!
> 
> here's the exact same year/model as my bloved 712!!!!!
> 
> ...


Wow, check out that fork. Looks like he rear ended a car. The bike is worth $5 in parts, maybe... Fork is toast and I bet that downtube is buckled--conveniently no close-up photos of these areas.

But I agree, those 80s Miyatas were great for the money back then, and probably even a better deal if you can find one now in good shape.


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

*Glad someone noticed the fork....*

I'm even gladder someone else mentioned it first.....

Notice that the seller has made his feedback private.....



Henry Chinaski said:


> Wow, check out that fork. Looks like he rear ended a car. The bike is worth $5 in parts, maybe... Fork is toast and I bet that downtube is buckled--conveniently no close-up photos of these areas.


The asking (opening) bid is $557. If the downtube isn't buckled, it may only need a fork/headset, and would certainly be worth $55.70.


----------



## beeboy (Jul 13, 2012)

I just purchased a Miata 912, 1987 year Aluninum frame . I was happy at $200. they don't seem to bring the money they deserve. Beeboy.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I have a 87 Team I bought new and a 88 712 I got used and they are great bikes, so great I think their triple butted splined frames were better then anything anyone else was making back in those days. They took down the posting so I can't see the bike in question but it sounded like a wreck at which point the bike is worthless except for parts...and that's assuming all the original components are intact.


----------

